# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Plen Cube, small assistant robot, PLEN Robotics Inc., Kita-ku, Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Designer - PLEN Robotics Inc.

"PLEN Cube: The Portable Personal Assistant Robot" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Plen Cube video short ver.

Published on Dec 18, 2016




> Plen Cube is a palm-sized personal assistant robot. 
> 
> It is a cube of approximately three inches in height, however, it has a powerful processor, camera, display, microphone, and speaker. 
> 
> Furthermore, several of the latest technologies including face tracking, voice and gesture recognition are implemented in it. You can carry PLEN CUBE anywhere you go, at home, outdoors, and even in your car. PLEN CUBE captures important moments in your lives to save and share. In addition, PLEN CUBE provides music, news, and other kinds of information. It also connects to smart devices and assists you in any occasion.

----------


## Airicist

PLEN Cube will be on Kickstarter February 21, 2017

Published on Feb 16, 2017




> Our latest product, PLEN Cube, is debuting on Kickstarter next Tuesday, February 21st!
> PLEN Cube can consolidate your devices and services, capture moments with a smart camera that tracks your face and motions, and complement your life with hands-free activation and customization options!

----------

